# Forums not working right with iPad.



## fjw70 (Dec 1, 2013)

The reply to a thread page is kind of screwy on my ipad. The right 25-30% of each line goes out of the box and I can't see what I am writing. This isa new issue for me.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Dec 4, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. What version of iPad? What version of iOS? Does it exist whether in portrait or landscape? Registered user/ supporter?

Some of that detail might help us work out we're the problem might lie. 

Cheers


----------



## fjw70 (Dec 25, 2013)

Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner.  I am using an ipad 4 and running iOS 7.0.4. I am still having these issues.

And it's the same in either portrait or landscape mode.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 26, 2013)

Yep, it's an issue and I find it frustrating, too. I haven't been able to figure out how to fix it yet!


----------



## fjw70 (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 20, 2014)

Any progress on this issue? I use an iPad two with the latest updates installed. Would really like to be able to use my iPad more effectively with the forums.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 20, 2014)

Nope, no progress.  Sorry!  I'm at a loss.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 20, 2014)

FWIW, I'm running an iPad2 with all but the latest iOS update running- I can't remember my password for installation - but I am not having that issue at all.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 20, 2014)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> FWIW, I'm running an iPad2 with all but the latest iOS update running- I can't remember my password for installation - but I am not having that issue at all.




Interesting. I had the problem though a couple of updates. I wonder what the difference is?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 20, 2014)

Did a little research and I see that VB 5 connect supports mobile using Forum Runner apps. It is an option that can be added to VB 4x. It is free on the back end, but users would have to pay a couple bucks for the app, so not ideal. 

http://www.forumrunner.net/?p=index

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/forum-runner-vbulletin-phpbb/id362527234?mt=8

I'd be willing to pay for the app on my android phone and iPad for testing if you are interested. Looks like it is built in to 5, so we'll be trying it out some day anyway. 

http://www.vbulletin.com/en/mobile/

I'm going to try some alternate browsers for the iPad like Dolphin and Chrome. 

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dolphin-browser-for-ipad/id460812023?mt=8

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/chrome-web-browser-by-google/id535886823?mt=8

Will report here.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 20, 2014)

Are y'all using Tapatalk?  Because all I'm using is Safari- no add-ons.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 20, 2014)

Scotley said:


> Did a little research and I see that VB 5 connect supports mobile using Forum Runner apps. It is an option that can be added to VB 4x. It is free on the back end, but users would have to pay a couple bucks for the app, so not ideal.




We use Tapatalk here instead. Forum runner is a bit crappy.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 20, 2014)

Morrus said:


> We use Tapatalk here instead. Forum runner is a bit crappy.




I see. I tried taptalk some time back, but didn't find it useful for posting only reading. Will try the alternate browsers.


----------



## Siberys (Jun 28, 2014)

I have this problem too, and it shows up on both my iPad and my (small) laptop. That makes me think it's probably a CSS issue, though I haven't really done any digging to find out. My gut reaction when I first saw it was that the news sidebar was somehow involved.

Dang, now I'm curious. Time to pull out the developer tools!

EDIT: It is not extant in Firefox, but is in Chrome. That is the browser I use on my iPad, but I'd be unsurprised if it were around in Safari, too - they're built on the same code.

The table element with the class "cke_editor" has a minimum width of 731 px for some reason - I wasn't able to figure it out past there, because Chrome's built-in tools wouldn't let me add in an element definition to dig around, they'd only let me modify existing ones. That's the problem, anyways. Since the table element has a minimum size larger than the div or span containing it, the textarea extends outside of it.

My guess is it's something in CKEditor's code butting heads with something else in the site. A quick CSS mod should be able to "fix" it, but that's the hacky way to do it.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 29, 2014)

Interesting. I have downloaded dolphin and I'm seeing the same issue with it. Still carries my new text right out of the box.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 29, 2014)

Still no issues for me with just Safari.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jul 6, 2014)

fjw70 said:


> The reply to a thread page is kind of screwy on my ipad. The right 25-30% of each line goes out of the box and I can't see what I am writing. This isa new issue for me.




Are you using Chrome, Safari or some other browser?


----------



## fjw70 (Jul 6, 2014)

Plane Sailing said:


> Are you using Chrome, Safari or some other browser?




Safari


----------



## Henry (Jul 6, 2014)

I use an iPad here all the time (iPad 3, 7.1 ios, Chrome) and have the issue also when adding posts, but have learned to live with it. (It's annoying especially when i tap inside the message body box and the cursor disappears, but I learned the workaround on that is to tap inside the title, then tap focus back to the msg body, and the cursor reappears. Also, setting the message editor to simple instead of the either the advanced WYSIWYG mode or standard mode gets rid of the problem. I don't have the ribbon at the top then, but most of the time What I have to say doesn't need fancy formatting, and when I do I have the vBulletin tags memorized anyway.


----------

